#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Jobs for Java Developers!

## aadya_opteamix

We are looking for Java Developers with 5 plus years of experience in Java, J2EE, EJB, Struts, Spring and Hibernate. You will get to be part of a team that is developing a state of the art of application for a major healthcare provider.


We are a young and dynamic IT services firm working on cutting edge technologies. If you think you are the right candidate and want to be part of a highly tech oriented, fun loving and growing team, APPLY NOW !!


  for more details or send your resumes to careers@opteamix.com.





  Similar Threads: Jobs for Java Developers! Jobs for Java Developers! Jobs for Java Developers!

----------

